# removing silicone from glass



## sixpack_ey (Sep 7, 2009)

When I got my new viv, a guy had already started on it. He had siliconed the sides of the tank halfway from the back to the front of the tank and told me to apply great stuff foam and then scrape off the silicone around it. But, I am having a hard time removing the silicone. I scraped if off with a razor blade, but it didn't come off clean. The glass looks ugly and cloudy where the silicone was, like there is some residue on the glass. 
Is there something I can use, that would be safe for the frogs that will be added in a few weeks, to get that silicone residue off?


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

Since vinegar is the solvent, I imagine that would work.


----------



## sixpack_ey (Sep 7, 2009)

Then just try to rinse it off with water and it should be okay for the frogs?


----------



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

If you are talking about DRY silicon residue, it may be close to impossible to get off. If it is dry, it will be harmless to the frogs.


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

rubing alcohal works well and just keep on trying with that rasor blade(i've done this 3 times on the same tank)


----------



## gatobacon (Jul 28, 2009)

Another solution would be to re-silicon the glass and add more great stuff over that section.

You might be loosing valuable viewing space, but at least the silicon residue will be covered and you'll have more real estate for bromeliads and epiphytes.

I saw a Youtube video of a vivarium construction journal and the builder was able to scrape off the silicon using a razor blade and utility knife. It looked clean in the video, but then again, Youtube resolution is poor.


----------



## sixpack_ey (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I've been working and working on it. Its looking pretty good, just a lot of scraping over and over again.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

try a new razor. I know when my blades were getting dull they didn't cut through the film as well


----------



## sixpack_ey (Sep 7, 2009)

Yea, I'm going to get one tonight. Its looking pretty good, but there's some corners underneath ledges that I can't get to that well. I'm going to get a small aquarium glass scraper from the fish store I work at. I think that will get it done.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Don't buy anything at a local fish store - too $$$. 

Buy one of these at Home depot, Lowes or the' Wal for like, $2.00 and it comes with blades.











Use a brand new sharp razor blade... it should neatly remove *anything* at all from the glass.

Just be carefull using it.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

As others have mentioned use a new razor. It's amazing the difference a new one makes over a used duller one.


----------



## Yeay!Froggies! (Aug 17, 2013)

Make sure you are using a single edge razor or it will more likely leave a film. Makes a big difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I can see him now, 4 years later...still trying to get that film off! LOL


----------

